# Subwoofer cover of the SEL Premium



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I purchased the factory subwoofer that came off a Premium Routan and would like to retrofit it into my Routan SEL, however my rear panel is different.

Does the subwoofer cover present a single piece with the large 1/4 trim panel or does it come off separate with the jack cover?










The factory diagram does not make it clear enough.
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com...3&ukey_trimLevel=18546&searchString=subwoofer


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Artem said:


> I purchased the factory subwoofer that came off a Premium Routan and would like to retrofit it into my Routan SEL, however my rear panel is different.
> 
> Does the subwoofer cover present a single piece with the large 1/4 trim panel or does it come off separate with the jack cover?
> 
> ...


It looks like there's a different panel for versions with and without sub.

Honestly I'd just cut the cubby out and just get some speaker mesh and wrap that area and call it a day. Its not worth $240 for a new panel.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes the large $240 panel is different, however the "COVER. Jack." - item #8 on the diagram is different too:
one says "9 Amplified Speakers w/Subwoofer", the other says "-9 Amplified Speakers w/Subwoofer", where the minus sign means "without".

I would not mind cutting the cubby out, but for $50 I'd get the factory panel and sell the older on ebay.

Where does the jack go in subwoofer-equpped vans?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

This is one of the upgrades that I have wanted to do for a while. Is it prewired in SEL or do you need to wire it? Did you get the stock amp as well? Pics and details of the install would be great.

I think I'd fabricate something rather than spend $240 for that compartment. I may be willing to go around $100, but more than that just wouldn't be worth it to me.

Where did you get the sub?


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

The subwoofer came from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200775162063

I do not believe that there is anything prewired in this vehicle, but since I am doing a large multimedia upgrade, that is no big deal.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

So this is my factory subwoofer in place:










I tried to order the jack cover from a VW dealer but it ended up being the same identical jack cover as on my car. My local Chrysler dealer does not have any Limited trims to look and compare. 

How do I make this look pretty?


----------

